# Elgin Sewing machine



## Debra Lindsay (Jun 1, 2020)

Hi Everyone,
I am new here. Thank you for allowing me to join. I have a treadle sewing machine. It is hard to make out the manufacture on the machine. I believe it says "The Elgin" treadle sewing machine. I have the serial number "C303355" It is in remarkably good condition as well as the cabinet. I have checked it over, given it a new belt, oiled and serviced it. Plus had to find a new shuttle for it. The machine came with any of the attachments and bobbins. 

I am wondering if there is a website that will tell me the age? And is there somewhere that I can get the hand wheel re-chromed? It would be fantastic if the machine could be refurbished completely. But I don't think it is worth that much. 

Thanks in advance for all your information and help.


----------



## allyssagrey93 (Oct 22, 2020)

Oh I wanted one of these when I was a kid. I was always super interested in sewing and just making clothes in general. It has always been so interesting for me and also a way to kind of express my creativity. I was begging my mother to get me a sewing machine for my birthday and when I was 12 she finally caved and got me an old singer machine. It was a dream come true. The first thing I tried to learn was how to thread an old singer machine and it was a very funny experience. My first stitches and threads were all sooo crooked it was really funny. With practice I learned though and I have been making my own clothes since I was 14-15. I loved it and it is really an amazing way for me to express my creativity. I am currently studying fashion as my Bachelors Degree. I hope that I will be ale to start my own fashion line soon enough Wish me luck


----------

